# Inverno ameno... a história repete-se...



## Rog (25 Abr 2007 às 11:28)

Mas minhas buscas em jornais que são autênticas relíquias, encontrei este artigo bem interessante, a discussão sobre o inverno ameno de 1876-1877.

O artigo foi publicado no Diário de Notícias - Mad., de 2 de Setembro de 1877.


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2007 às 11:50)

Artigo interessante. Alguns desse Invernos podem até ter sido mais quentes que o deste ano.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2007 às 14:16)

Só de pensar que algo assim se pode repetir!    Não!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fil (25 Abr 2007 às 16:50)

Grande achado Rog! Neste inverno também brotaram flores em Londres muitíssimo cedo. Naqueles tempos invernos assim eram extremamente raros, mas agora parece que podem acontecer a qualquer ano.

Agora aqueles anos de 1607, 1617 e 1650 sem neves e gelos em França não pode estar de todo correcta! Quer dizer, nem a porcaria de uma mísera geada em plena pequena idade do gelo? Nem nos alpes francesses houve neve ou só houve falta dela nas principais cidades?


----------



## Vince (26 Abr 2007 às 01:16)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Mas minhas buscas em jornais que são autênticas relíquias, encontrei este artigo bem interessante, a discussão sobre o inverno ameno de 1876-1877.
> O artigo foi publicado no Diário de Notícias - Mad., de 2 de Setembro de 1877.



Simplesmente espantoso !
Adoro esse tipo de "relíquias", verdadeiro *serviço público* Rogpacheco !!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (27 Abr 2007 às 13:29)

fantastica reliquia!!!! essas noticias são mmo um achado fantastico! uma compilação de noticias dessas dava um belo trabalho!!


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2007 às 18:41)

Fil disse:


> Grande achado Rog! Neste inverno também brotaram flores em Londres muitíssimo cedo. Naqueles tempos invernos assim eram extremamente raros, mas agora parece que podem acontecer a qualquer ano.
> 
> Agora aqueles anos de 1607, 1617 e 1650 sem neves e gelos em França não pode estar de todo correcta! Quer dizer, nem a porcaria de uma mísera geada em plena *pequena idade do gelo*? Nem nos alpes francesses houve neve ou só houve falta dela nas principais cidades?



É difícil saber se sim ou não ocorreu de tal forma, certo é que devemos dar alguma tolerância de erro nestas notícias... a forma de recolher notícias e as fontes nem sempre eram as mais credíveis... Mas é preciso ver que mesmo na pequena idade do gelo, existiram verões mais quentes do que outros... e essas datas podem ser esse o caso...


----------



## Minho (28 Abr 2007 às 21:39)

Uma colecção riquíssima que tens Rogpacheco. Alem do Atlas do MeteoPT já temos material para o Museu MeteoPT


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2007 às 18:29)

Mais dois recortes, estes dedicados ao frio... jornais de 1883:






 Janeiro de 1883
Seria interessante confrontar estas temp. com as actuais... se alguém tiver as temp. destas cidades...







 17-1-1883


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2007 às 20:38)

Simplesmente Magnifico! És 1 artista!


----------



## Fil (29 Abr 2007 às 23:00)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Mais dois recortes, estes dedicados ao frio... jornais de 1883:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Houve uma grande vaga de frio em 1881 e 1888, mas não sabia de nenhuma em 1883.




Rogpacheco disse:


> 17-1-1883



Outros tempos...


----------



## GranNevada (29 Abr 2007 às 23:07)

BOA  

Eu adoro estes recortes de jornais antigos . Fazem-nos pensar e constatar que fenómenos extremos sempre houve . Só que agora são muito mais mediatizados .
Eu também fiz umas "incursões" à Biblioteca Pública de Braga e tenho bastantes recortes de nevadas aqui em Braga . O problema é que não deixam tirar fotocópias nem fotografar . Tive de passar tudo à mão , mas tem coisas bastante interessantes e engraçadas


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2007 às 23:40)

GranNevada disse:


> BOA
> 
> Eu adoro estes recortes de jornais antigos . Fazem-nos pensar e constatar que fenómenos extremos sempre houve . Só que agora são muito mais mediatizados .
> Eu também fiz umas "incursões" à Biblioteca Pública de Braga e tenho bastantes recortes de nevadas aqui em Braga . O problema é que não deixam tirar fotocópias nem fotografar . Tive de passar tudo à mão , mas tem coisas bastante interessantes e engraçadas



Acho mal isso, a história tem de estar ao acesso de todos, e fotocópia é o mínimo... se é pela fragilidade dos documentos ao menos em fotografia... 
Tenta conseguir algum visto ou autorização..


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2007 às 14:37)

Mais um recorte: Janeiro de 1883


----------



## Kraliv (30 Abr 2007 às 18:25)

GranNevada disse:


> BOA
> 
> Eu adoro estes recortes de jornais antigos . Fazem-nos pensar e constatar que fenómenos extremos sempre houve . Só que agora são muito mais mediatizados .
> Eu também fiz umas "incursões" à Biblioteca Pública de Braga e tenho bastantes recortes de nevadas aqui em Braga . O problema é que *não deixam tirar fotocópias nem fotografar *. Tive de passar tudo à mão , mas tem coisas bastante interessantes e engraçadas




Necessitas é de uma IRIS PEN Express












e é só digitalizar 

mais info em *pdf : Brochura IRIS PEN


----------



## GranNevada (30 Abr 2007 às 23:02)

Pois , é isso mesmo que eu preciso  
Farto-me de ir à Biblioteca e já estou farto de escrever tudo à mão ...


----------



## Iceberg (1 Mai 2007 às 00:08)

Interessante esta caneta ... alguém já utilizou, funciona mesmo, qual o seu preço, onde se pode comprar ...  

Já agora, GranNevada, podes partilhar essas informações sobre nevadas em Braga ?


----------

